# Peter Clark Inc. NYC??



## avkid (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm looking for information on, and parts from Peter Clark Inc. counterweight fly systems.
We are particularly in need of flame cut counterweight in all weights and a few rope locks, although anything would be useful.

Ours is a single purchase system installed in approximately 1930.
The building was designed by the legendary NY architects Warren and Wetmore.


----------



## DrPinto (Apr 25, 2012)

I did a quick search and it looks like they were sold to the Lamson Company. Not sure when and I'm not paying the New York Times to find out! If I can look it up for free at school, I'll dig some more.

NYTimes.com Search


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone should be able to cut weight for you if you give them the dimensions of weights you currently have.


----------



## avkid (Apr 26, 2012)

techieman33 said:


> Anyone should be able to cut weight for you if you give them the dimensions of weights you currently have.


We've gotten quotes in the past and they've been much higher than management is prepared to pay.
What I am looking for ideally is an unused system or weight that is just collecting dust.


----------



## DrPinto (Apr 26, 2012)

avkid said:


> We've gotten quotes in the past and they've been much higher than management is prepared to pay.
> What I am looking for ideally is an unused system or weight that is just collecting dust.



Can you post a picture of what you're looking for?


----------



## avkid (Apr 26, 2012)

Of course I never take pictures of anything useful.
In a few days I'll be able to link to a video that has some good shots though.
In fact you may be able to find it now, Fact or Faked; Paranormal Files Season 2 Episode 14.
http://www.syfy.com/factorfaked/epi...e/214/bay_area_hysteria_jersey_shore_haunting


----------



## MPowers (Apr 26, 2012)

If your system was installed in 1930, you should look out for items like cast iron arbor tops and bottoms. When was the last time the system was inspected? Is your grid steel or wood? 

Weights are weights, Generally getting a metal or steel company to cut them for you is the cheapest. We are dealers for a couple of major rigging manufacturers but we never get weight from them as it is far cheaper to have it cut locally. 

As for rope locks, any brand will do, the only thing is if the angle iron and bolt holes are compatible. If the iron has a flat vertical face toward the arbor and a flat face on top, and both faces are 2.5 /3" wide, you're good to go. Worst case re-drill the mounting holes.


----------



## avkid (Apr 26, 2012)

A formal inspection by an outside firm was done a few years ago but our head rigger regularly checks out the system.
(IATSE 20+ years experience)

The grid is steel I beams, no expense was spared in construction.

I was really just hoping someone knew of a system or parts that were unused so we could fully restore our system.


----------



## avkid (Apr 26, 2012)

Thought I had found the golden goose, but I guess not.
Did find a local rigging company that will contract a steel shop to cut some weight though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 17, 2012)

I found a Peter Clark Inc. piece of equipment. It's a 5 spoked wheel / pulley mounted on an L shaped bracket. At the top, the bracket is attached to a hook shaped piece of iron at one end - the other end is an adjustment device stamped 428. The overall dimensions are apx. 7" x 8". If you want a look at it, let me know and I'll post a pic. Thanks - Damien


----------



## avkid (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in seeing it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 17, 2012)

Please NOTE the one 'knick in the armor' on the outer wall of the wheel. The opposite side is perfect, the wheel spins freely and appears to be in great shape.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not sure what the actual name of the pulley is but it's designed to attach to an I beam. We use something similar to move stuff up to the loading bridge at times.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 17, 2012)

techieman33 said:


> I'm not sure what the actual name of the pulley is but it's designed to attach to an I beam. ...


I think "underhung loft block" is fairly descriptive and accurate of that pictured in post #12.

As alluded to earlier by MPowers, it might be cast iron and thus does not meet current standards.


----------



## avkid (Aug 17, 2012)

Very cool block.
It makes a nice decorative piece anyway.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 18, 2012)

The object is just a version of an under hung loft block. Take a look at a modern version of a JR Clancy series 19 loft block from their current catalog. Same design, new technology. 


Theatre & Stage Equipment Products - Manual Rigging - Loft Blocks, Underhung 19 Series

Note that the sheave in the picture is cast iron but all the side plates and clamp parts etc are steel. Cast or nylatron sheaves are both available for the blocks in the series. Click the URL and scroll down to the specs.

In and of itself, cast iron is a fine product. When used as the product is designed and when the product is designed to take advantage of the natural properties of the cast iron, it is a very strong and durable material. Cast Iron is extremely strong in compression, (it also dissipates heat well as cookware and stoves prove) . The block in the OP's pic appears to have steel loops and primary clamp, but the floating clamp jaw next to the nut appears to be cast. Not really sure though. Where cast is a problem in machines and rigging systems is when it is subjected to twisting, tension, bending or shock loads. Small nicks or dings can propagate into larger cracks or stress fractures. Cast has a tendency to fail, often catastrophically, with little or no visible deformation or bending before-hand to give a warning.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Aug 21, 2012)

Sometimes parts that look like cast iron are actually malleable iron, not grey iron, and have much different bending/breaking properties, including deforming before rupture. Ductile iron and cast steel are different yet, but less commonly seen in theater parts. All of the above have different alloys with different properties, although grey iron is probably has the least amount of variation.

The more worrisome concern with cast parts is the possibility of a void or sand inclusion within the part, weakening it without any flaws visible on the surface.

It should also be noted that the rigid hook on a loft block is the one that takes most of the stress, the moveable clip hook has a much lower loading in normal situations.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 21, 2012)

Father Murphy, 

Thanks for mentioning some of the many other variables of iron products. The constant factor is the possibility of unpredictable performance of some cast products.


----------



## avkid (Oct 3, 2012)

I found another operating Peter Clark system last weekend at the Westchester County Center. (including a pit lift)
Interestingly enough it was rehabbed by Sapsis Rigging in 1988.


----------

